# Flame Color Question



## OpenWater (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Folks,

First post on this forum.  Excellent source of info, so thanks to all.  I've read a blue flame, as opposed to a yellow flame, indicates increased efficiency.  Any truth to this, is there really a difference?  

Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## R&D Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Thermally I don't think you'll notice any difference.  You'd have to typically burn a really really sooty fire to notice a difference in thermal efficiency (like clean the glass every day sooty), but in combustion efficiency there is a little difference.  Meaning that you have higher CO2 emissions and lower CO, but would it translate into a lower gas bill - no, not on a gas fireplace.  

My. $0.02.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 11, 2009)

A blue flame may burn your gas (LP or NG) slightly more efficiently, but I don't believe it's
an appreciable amount & I've never seen any test results.
Blue flames burn cleaner, but because most wood burning fires are yellow in color,
the "dirty" yellow gas flames look more realistic.
The color is changed by an ait-to-fuel mixture at the air shutter...
Less air = Yellower flame. ACCEPTABLE..
Too little air = Orange flame with black tips...UNACCEPTABLE (MAJOR SOOTING)
Too MUCH air = Blue flame...Not aesthetically pleasing...


----------



## OpenWater (Sep 11, 2009)

Just what I was looking for.  Many thanks, gentlmen!


----------

